# benchtop drill press



## jaydubya (Oct 3, 2010)

im looking into possibly getting a benchtop drill press as my next purchase. I want to stay around 200 dollars but less is better as long as its a decent tool. i see alot of no-name tools in the 100-120 dollar range. Is there really that much difference in a drill press? Otherwise, im looking at the craftsman model 21914 http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_101...&blockType=L16 basically because I can go put it on layaway and make payments like i did with my table saw. any feedback on that model or others i should be looking at?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

what ever you buy make sure it can handle drill sizes and does not stall with harder work and there is no movement in the table it needs to be very rigid and robust :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a Craftsman benchtop similar to that one. It dosnt have the digital readout or led lights but otherwise is basically the same. I have only had it for a month or so but so far I am happy with it. The table is a little small and I think the laser is pretty much useless, otherwise I think it is a decent machine.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've had a Craftsman 10" bench top for at least 20 years and it performs just fine. Paid almost the same as the 12" you're looking at if I recall. There have been times when I wish I had another 2 inches (my wife would probably agree with that statement too :brows


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Love mine. 
http://hitachidrill.co.cc/hitachi-b13f-10-inch-benchtop-drill-press-with-laser/


----------



## jaydubya (Oct 3, 2010)

What about......... GASP.......... harbor freight?? ive been researching and it seems that many of their drill presses get great reviews amazingly enough.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

My family gets tired of hearing me say, "You get what you pay for". This is strictly my opinion, but there's a reason Harbor Freight sells their tools at such low prices. If it's a tool that I know I'll only use a couple of times, and it feels 'decent' in the store, I'll buy a small item from Harbor Freight. Otherwise I'll save my money until I can afford a name brand.

I had a Craftsman drill press for several years and had no complaints whatsoever. When I started rebuilding my shop I bought a used drill press off of Craigslist. It wasn't until I needed it to be precise that I discovered what a piece of 'you know what' it is. I wish I still had my Craftsman.


----------



## Rodand1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beware of Harbor Freight power tools. You get what you pay for Jay. Have you considered buying good used tools on Craigslist. You can get good tools for about half their original cost. You can easily get a good used Craftsman floor model drill press for slightly over $100.


----------



## jaydubya (Oct 3, 2010)

It seems that there is a real drought on good used deals in my area unless I want to drive to chicago. by the time i pay for fuel to drive up there I might as well buy new.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Jay - do a search for "HF gems list", the first or second hit will be a link to the Woodnet forum list of HF gear that some people consider good enough quality to recommend to others.

Down the bottom in the "additions" is a link to a drill press.


----------



## jaydubya (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks duncsuss. thats the exact drill press that ive been looking at. if it goes on sale, ill probably get ahold of one. ive got 20% coupons all over the place


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like this one as a benchtop*

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
The variable speed function is great...wood or metal, large bits or small. You don't get as much of a full range like a 12 speed belt driven, but most of the general work it's fine. JMO  bill
BTW I have the Craftsman you mentioned also...got it for my kid to use and it's fine also. Not enough travel to the quill however for deep holes.


----------



## froob (Jul 20, 2013)

Rodand1 said:


> Beware of Harbor Freight power tools. You get what you pay for Jay. Have you considered buying good used tools on Craigslist. You can get good tools for about half their original cost. You can easily get a good used Craftsman floor model drill press for slightly over $100.


Good advice, thanks.
I am never quite sure whether to go down the used tools route, though. Never know what you might inherit. I am still reading benchtop drill press reviews to try and find my ideal tool.

It's looking more and more like the *Shop Fox W1668*, though...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My Bench Top DP is the 12 speed Harbor freight. Pretty basic machine, but it has performed well for the 5 years I've had it. 
Plenty of power, accurate, and solidly built.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Go check out the Craftsman at a store and the check out the HF press - I'd venture to guess they come out of the same factory. The HF drill presses are pretty decent and nothing to be ashamed of owning.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy old thread....I tried the links before I looked at the dates and all the units being discussed are discontinued...


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes. Old thread. For those that stumble into the thread looking for info on smaller DP, check out this thread, too:


----------

